# I got my baby rbps!



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just got my baby red bellies this morning, 9 of them to be exact. All are dime to nickel size and pretty shy so far though they have been chasing around some newly born guppy and molly fry so I am happy about that. All of them look very healthy, no nips and no missing or cloudy eyes that I can see. Got them from Killer Fish in Wayne, MI... what a great store, second time I have been there and have loved it both times, very clean, very helpful, and they have a ton of awesome piranhas in there along with some cichlids. Here are a few pics I just took of my new babies!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

sweet man

good luck


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Congrats! It's always nice to get them at that size and literally watch them grow by the day.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

they look good. i remeber when i got my reds in september and they were that size. now they are about 4". they grow so fast.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just fed them some bloodworms and I saw at least 6 of them eat, not sure if the other three got any, but they will get fed once more tonight. Figuring on feeding them 3-4 times a day depending on the day as some days I am around more than others.


----------



## tpeezy (Jan 20, 2006)

nice! those are the same size as the ones i bought last week! i only bought 8 though, haha. 
i've been feeding mine 3 times daily, 1/2 a bloodworm cube each time. all the food gets eaten up and i've noticed they've all grown a little since last week. i'm going to pick up some krill tomarrow and see how they like that.
good luck!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cute 'lil bugger.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

toss in some san francisco brine shrimp too.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on the pick up! Sweet pics too!


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats! Looks like they have good cover/shelter/hiding spots.

Good luck w/ em


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Glad you liked Killer Fish. I want to check it out myself sometime.









Those lil buggers will grow like weeds, right in front of your eyes. It's always awesome to start out will a small shoal and watch them grow.
~Taylor~


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Just a quick update, they are eating even more aggressively today, as soon as the bloodworms hit the water they are on them. Picked up some frozen krill today that I will try tonight. Also have some brine shrimp and beefheart that I will be trying. They ate a few pieces of flake food today but spit it right back out so I dont think they liked it, but I will keep trying. Just did a quick count and I only find 8, but there are a lot of spots for them to hide and hard to keep track of them as Im counting. Overall I am very happy though and they all seem to be adjusting very well and be very happy baby rbps









Just found number 9 in the middle of a clump of java moss having a mid afternoon snack


----------

